# Ultegra 6700 groupset with Campagnolo Scirocco



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

Just in case I don't end up getting the 50 / 88mm aero carbons I'm thinking of right now, is it possible for me to use Campy wheels (and cassette) with my Ultegra 6700 setup? There's a pair in the local shop which is going for a decent price.


----------

